

Cuba opts Linux for technological independence - socratees
http://www.juventudrebelde.co.cu/cuba/2008-11-11/cuba-opts-for-linux-to-guarantee-technological-independence/

======
gaius
Not unless they're fabbing their own processors they're not.

